Ask HN: Why not accept resume in JSON format? - iamlily
======
billybuckwheat
Maybe because resumes/CVs go through Human Resources first, and HR people
wouldn't know how to deal with one in JSON.

~~~
iamlily
That HRs read CVs in formats as they were submitted isn't universal. Most CVs
go through parsers and presented in a standardized format. I have not seen
good PDF parser and that means what they read is with noise, biased against a
good outcome for the candidate.

The industry could simply standardize a JSON structure and ask candidates to
submit in such a format.

and that people with bachelors degree cannot teach themselves how to write
simple JSON structure is laughable.

~~~
billybuckwheat
>and that people with bachelors degree cannot teach themselves how to write
simple JSON structure is laughable.

That's not the point. Would they want to? Would they need to? How many
technical people would actually submit a resume or CV as JSON? This seems a
bit edge case-y. Interesting, but edge case-y.

~~~
iamlily
If we were to optimize the time put in editing templates, JSONs make sense,
but the downside is sentence correction features.

------
verdverm
Because most people are not techies?

What would they do with it?

Which format is easier to read and write?

~~~
iamlily
Mostly techies use JSON (for good reason) and its not that hard for others to
catch up with it. Does it take 5-10mins? It's not C programming bruh.

~~~
verdverm
Ok tech bruh, we can see why you don't get it. Might want to work on your
empathy skills

------
senthilnayagam
there is a standard json resume format , easy to build and parse

[https://jsonresume.org/](https://jsonresume.org/)

~~~
iamlily
So, why is this not promoted by companies?

------
izbob
Maybe we need an OpenResume specification?

~~~
iamlily
Absolutely!! Resumes are something everyone has to deal with but I am
surprised there is no standardization.

Are we expected to be creative at resume template? I don't think candidates
who are really applying for jobs care about it.

